# Review of Systems (ROS) template



## Catherine@i1Consulting.com (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm working with an oncology practice that requested sample templates or documentation of how the clinicians do an ROS on each patient. Historically, they were just stating that a 10 point Review of Systems was performed but it was not documented what those 10 systems were... 

I know that the physicians need to define which 10 body systems/organs they will review and document in the patient's record, and I understand that the 10 systems/organs identified by the physicians should be written up as a guideline or procedure that can be provided to an auditor if requested, but can anyone provide me with a screen shot of an EHR template or pdf of what your providers are using to document their ROS?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## npricercm (Dec 4, 2011)

*Ros*

http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/eval_mgmt_serv_guide-ICN006764.pdf

I was pointed to the CMS website.  They printed this beginner em gulde that everything that is required.

I found it to be a great help in educating some providers.


----------



## Tonyj (Dec 7, 2011)

You may want to also try this site. They have an E/M coding tool for history which is pretty useful.

http://www.codingbuzz.com/files/Coding_Tool-_EM_History.doc


----------

